# suggested epson printers for sublimation the L800



## Henk (Jan 26, 2007)

Can the Epson L800 be used for sublimation printing and what about the ink codes ?


----------



## rkdoo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey man. I have an Epson L800 that i use for sublimation and it is absolutely wonderful.
I've had for a couple of months now and i have had no issues with it

I bought the printer from an electronic store and it came with original Epson ink bottles (separately, not inside the printer)
I bought separately Inktec sublimation ink and put it in the printer. It works great, great flow, no cloggin, no printer head issues.

As for the ink codes, i used the codes from Epson ink bottles. I got an icc profile from the Inktec website and everything works great.

Check my thread to see my results


----------



## Henk (Jan 26, 2007)

_*Thanks a lot. Most kind of you. Sort of figured that's how it should be done (original ink codes etc.), and can then refill my standard inkjet Epson with those inks.*_


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

What happens when you need to refill the printer? do you use the same codes from your first set of Epson inks, or do you have to get another set of Epson inks for new codes?


----------



## rkdoo (Apr 29, 2013)

i assume it's the same codes


----------



## Henk (Jan 26, 2007)

I am in South Africa and information not always too easy to get. Found this but do not know yet whether it will work"
Free Epson Ink Reset ID Codes for L100, L200, L800 printers


----------



## sallak (Jul 9, 2013)

I got an icc profile from the Inktec website and everything works great.

Check my thread to see my results[/QUOTE]

How to get the icc profile compatible with L800, i tried to print some designs but colors are far different than real design


----------



## rkdoo (Apr 29, 2013)

sallak said:


> I got an icc profile from the Inktec website and everything works great.
> 
> Check my thread to see my results


How to get the icc profile compatible with L800, i tried to print some designs but colors are far different than real design[/QUOTE]

www.InkTec.com

Download the one called Photoshop Glass. That one works perfect for me with Perceptual and no ICM


----------



## sallak (Jul 9, 2013)

rkdoo said:


> How to get the icc profile compatible with L800, i tried to print some designs but colors are far different than real design


www.InkTec.com

Download the one called Photoshop Glass. That one works perfect for me with Perceptual and no ICM[/QUOTE]

Thanks alot, will try it now


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The photoshop glass ICC profile is for the old 6 colour Epson R230 printer.
Epson Stylus Photo R260 Ink Jet Printer, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

The L800 is six colour, so you may get OK results, but it is not the right profile, and you'd be best getting a custom one made.


----------



## emr80 (Jul 13, 2012)

hi,
how to make dtg from epson l110, l210 or l800 
document and video ....


----------



## mgclassico (Aug 31, 2014)

rkdoo said:


> Hey man. I have an Epson L800 that i use for sublimation and it is absolutely wonderful.
> I've had for a couple of months now and i have had no issues with it
> 
> I bought the printer from an electronic store and it came with original Epson ink bottles (separately, not inside the printer)
> ...


Hello.!! Dont the ink that comes with the printer works for printing ??? i use that and i am having problem.. All my white tshirt are turning yellowish green when the heat press covers. Can you help me please......


----------



## hairballx (Nov 30, 2014)

I just bought the printer and it was filled with regular ink instead of sublimation which is what I need to use. How can I empty out the regular ink to fill it with sublimation ink? I would take it to a shop but I know that they would rip me off around here!


----------

